# Τι σημαίνει ακριβώς το Hallodri της Bild;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Μετά τη χτεσινή Financial Times Deutschland, σήμερα έχουμε νέα ανοιχτή επιστολή, αυτή τη φορά από την Bild προς τους Έλληνες ψηφοφόρους. Το κείμενο θα το βρείτε εδώ, στα γερμανικά μαζί με μια (γενικά) καλή μετάφραση στα ελληνικά.

Γενικά καλή; Χμμμ. Υπάρχει μία επίμαχη λέξη. Η λέξη *Hallodri*, την οποία ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε να αποδώσει ως «καραγκιόζης». _Αν δεν θέλατε τα δισεκατομμύρια τα δικά μας, από μας είχατε το ελεύθερο να εκλέγετε τον κάθε αριστερό ή δεξιό καραγκιόζη που θέλετε_, μεταφράζει ότι λέει η Bild.

Καραγκιόζηδες οι πολιτικοί μας; Με την καλή έννοια; Αυτή που δεν θεωρείται εξύβριση από τα δικαστήριά μας;

Η λέξη *Hallodri* δεν υπάρχει στα βασικά γερμανοελληνικά λεξικά μου. Καθόλου περίεργο, αφού πρόκειται για ιδιωματική λέξη, που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στα νότια γερμανικά (Βαυαρία, Αυστρία). Στο γερμανοαγγλικό dict.cc, έχουμε τις αποδόσεις rogue και lightheaded man.

Σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια (μεταφράζω τα πιο σημαντικά):

Η λέξη *Hallodri* παρουσιάζεται κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο στον νοτιογερμανικό χώρο και στην Αυστρία. Είναι ένας χαρακτηρισμός για έναν άνθρωπο αλαφροπάτητο, χαλαρό, απρόβλεπτο εξαιτίας της ανευθυνότητάς του, επίσης και κυρίως στις αισθηματικές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Η λέξη *Hallodri* χρησιμοποιείται σαν συνώνυμο για κάποιον που δεν κάνει τίποτε καλό, δεν αξίζει τίποτε, εξυπνάκια, κατεργάρη, μασκαρά κ.τ.τ.

Ετυμολογικά, η λέξη φαίνεται να προήλθε από παραφθορά της λέξης _Allotria_ (*αλλότρια* :)), που εμφανίστηκε σε λόγια γερμανικά κείμενα τον 17ο αιώνα.

Ξεκίνησε από τους _περί τα αλλότρια τυρβάζοντες_, λοιπόν.


Σε άλλο επίπεδο, εμένα μου αρέσει αυτό το βιολί που ξεκίνησαν οι γερμανικές εφημερίδες και απευθύνονται κατευθείαν στον ελληνικό λαό. Μπορούν, μάλιστα, να στείλουν τις στρατιές έμπειρων ρεπόρτερ τους και να αποκαλύψουν μια και καλή μια σειρά από θέματα που δημιουργούν πολιτικές αντιδικίες στην Ελλάδα και να μας τα γνωστοποιήσουν απευθείας, αφιλτράριστα. Μερικές ιδέες: _Μπατάρει ο «Παπανικολής» ή όχι; Υπάρχουν Έλληνες πολιτικοί στις λίστες της Siemens ή όχι --κι αν ναι, ποιοι; Γιατί τα σπάσανε ο Ρέσλερ με τον Χρυσοχοΐδη; Με τι το ανεξίτηλο βάφει τα μαλλιά του ο Ρεχάγκελ;_ κ.λπ. κ.λπ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2012)

Μπράβο γιατρέ. Μιαν επιφύλαξη για την ετυμολογία την έχω (το δασύ H, ας πούμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Δεν έχεις άδικο για το δασύ Η και θέλει κάποια περαιτέρω έρευνα, ιδίως επειδή με μια γρήγορη ματιά δεν έβγαλα άκρη από τις ηλεκτρονικές πηγές της γερμανοβίκης (η τροπή του t σε d είναι πολύ φυσιολογική).


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι λένε αυτά εδώ, αλλά μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρουν:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=v4_...esc=y#v=onepage&q="allotria" hallodri&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=1OL...en&sa=X&ei=39zcT7f3NdPc4QT8lpjWCg&redir_esc=y
http://books.google.gr/books?id=IKa...esc=y#v=onepage&q="allotria" hallodri&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=w7w...en&sa=X&ei=YN3cT9HxNoal4gTPreDFCg&redir_esc=y

(Όχι, δεν θέλω εγώ να σας χαλάσω το παιχνίδι.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Το καθάρισες το θεματάκι. Άψογα! (Και με μαρξιστική αναφορά! )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 16, 2012)

Χεχε, ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα το έπιανες, Δρ! Με το που άκουσα την είδηση σε σκέφτηκα. Ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Τα συγχαρητήρια, όλα δικά σου, δόκτορα. Τα λίγα που μου πρέπουν είναι για άλλο λόγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Μιαν επιφύλαξη για την ετυμολογία την έχω (το δασύ H, ας πούμε).


Από κάποια άρθρα που διάβασα, φαίνεται ότι παρουσιάζεται (ιδίως σε χρόνια που δεν είχε τυποποιηθεί ακόμη 100% η γερμανική γλώσσα) ένας συνδυασμός λαϊκής παρετυμολογίας μαζί με υπερδιόρθωση που μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει την εμφάνιση του αρχικού H.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το καθάρισες το θεματάκι. Άψογα!


Και ας εξηγήσω τώρα το γιατί, ένα ένα.

Στο πρώτο βιβλίο, ένα λεξικό της διαλέκτου της Άνω Φρανκονίας, υπάρχει κατευθείαν ο ελλείπων κρίκος, αν και ο ορισμός μοιάζει εδώ αυτοαναφορικός: Hallotria από το Allotria «προφανώς υπό την επίδραση» του προφορ. Hallodri. Από εδώ κρατάμε μόνο το αρχκό δασύ Η.

Το δεύτερο βιβλίο, του 1881, με τα γοτθικούλια του, λύνει κάθε απορία: *Von dem Hallodri (Allotria ausfuhrenden) rief er zornig*: Από τον Hallodri (αυτόν που κάνει αλλότρια) φώναξε οργισμένος.

Το τρίτο βιβλίο (Λεξικό βαυαρέζικων & αυστριακών υβριστικών όρων) ερμηνεύει το λήμμα και το ξεκαθαρίζει ετυμολογικά: Herk. (προέλευση), ελλ. αλλότριος.

Το τελευταίο («Η αποστασιοποίηση στον Καρλ Μαρξ») το ξεκαθαρίζει επίσης: ...λέμε «ασχολείται με αλλότρια» ή, στα βαυαρέζικα, είναι ο Hallodri.


_Οι μεγαλύτερες νίκες σημειώνονται από αυτούς που πιάνουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να αδράξουν την ευκαιρία και σε αυτούς πρέπει ο έπαινος._ Κάποιος θα 'χει πει κάτι ανάλογα σοφό. Carpe diem, ξέρω γω*.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Μια τελευταία, γλωσσική παρατήρηση:

Η Μπιλντ χρησιμοποίησε για τον επίμαχο χαρακτηρισμό μια λέξη που έχει ελληνική προέλευση, που έχει περάσει σε τοπικά γερμανικά ιδιώματα και είναι πια αδιαφανής για τα αυτιά μας. Ο μεταφραστής προτίμησε να την αποδώσει με μια λέξη που έχει τουρκική προέλευση αλλά είναι πια κομμάτι της ψυχής και του πολιτισμού μας.

Σήμερα, μέρα εκλογών, ας βγάλει και από αυτό το γεγονός ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2012)

Γιατρέ μου, να μου επιτρέψεις μια παρατήρηση. Στα μάτια τα δικά μου, η καταχώρηση του πρώτου λεξικού δεν είναι αυτοαναφορική αλλά αποκλείει την προέλευση του Hallodri από το αλλότρια. Διότι λέει ότι το Allotria έγινε Hallotria ΕΠΕΙΔΗ υπήρχε το προφ. Hallodri.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια, αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά, λέει ότι υπάρχει στην τοπική διάλεκτο η λέξη Hallotria, που σημαίνει Allotria, και δημιουργήθηκε ίσως από την επίδραση του Hallodri. Ένα μπρος πίσω δηλαδή.

Εμένα μου φαίνονται ότι έχουν μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα τα άλλα τρία (και παλιότερα ευρήματα) που συνδέουν άμεσα το Hallodri με την έννοια Allotria. Φυσικά, δεν αποκλείεται να δημιουργήθηκε κάπως αλλιώς μια λαϊκή λέξη, τόσο όμοια μορφολογικά και νοηματικά. Αλλά αφού το δέχονται (κατά πώς φαίνεται στον τρίτο σύνδεσμο) οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί, γιατί να το αμφισβητήσουμε εμείς;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

Μήπως το προφορικό Hallodri βγήκε από Hallo + dri (drei) τρία γειά σου!
όπως λέμε σήμερα αυτός είναι πολύ γειά σου!... o φευγάτος, ο άλλ' αντ' άλλων....
εδώ το σχολιάζει ως αστεία παρετυμολόγηση; Von ahd. (althochdeutsch) halon = holen, dann Hallo (Bayrisch-österreichisches Schimpfwörterbuch)

Το ζήτημα είναι από πού το πήραν οι Αυστροβαβαροί, από κλισέ λατινική φράση της εκκλησίας για αποξένωση, δεν βρίσκω κάτι, της ζωολογίας π.χ.Allotrius melanotis ; Η φράση "αλλότρια τυρβάζοντες" θυμίζει το "_Μάρθα, Μάρθα μεριμνάς και τυρβάζεις περί πολλά...Martha Martha sollicita es et turbaris erga plurima"_....δεν βρίσκω κάτι σε "turbari erga allotria". Βασικά και το allotrius δεν το βρίσκω σε λατινικά λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Προτείνω, αν γνωρίζεις καλά γερμανικά, να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε αυτά τα Hallotria και να προσπαθήσεις να τα αξιολογήσεις, γιατί εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα εφόδια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

Σωστά το hallotria είναι η λέξη που αξίζει να ψάξουμε. 
http://www.redensarten-index.de/

Schwung; Spaß; Unsinn; Nonsens; fröhlicher Gruß; Faschingsgruß 
Ορμή (μπρίο), διασκέδαση, ανοησία, εύθυμος χαιρετισμός, καρναβαλικός χαιρετισμός

Alle Akteure grüßen das Publikum mit einem herzlichen 'Hahaha - hallotria
Όλοι οι ηθοποιοί χαιρετούν το κοινό με ένα εγκάρδιο γελαστό χαιρετισμό

Hallotria, hallotria hallo jetzt sind wir Kinder da 
Γιούχου, γιούχου, είμαστε τώρα παιδιά

Beim Eintreffen im Café wurde Manfred mit 'Hallotria' begrüßt 
...τον καλωσόρισαν με φωνές και χειροκροτήματα

Der Winter wurde mit viel Lärm und Hallotria ausgetrieben 
ο χειμώνας έφυγε (τον αποχαιρετήσαμε) με πολύ σαματά και τζέρτζελο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Το _περί τα αλλότρια τυρβάζει_ είναι δικό μου, για να θυμίσει στον αναγνώστη μια κλασική φράση με τα _αλλότρια_. Δεν ξέρω πώς δημιουργήθηκε η παρεξήγηση ότι από τη φράση πέρασε στα γερμανικά (μπορεί και μπορεί όχι, δεν το ξέρω), αλλά αν το έκανα εγώ, λάθος μου.

Από εκεί και πέρα, το _Bayrisch-österreichisches Schimpfwörterbuch _ετυμολογεί ξεκάθαρα το Hallodri από το ελληνικό αλλότρια (κάτω κάτω, εκεί που λέει Herk. gr.).






Τώρα βέβαια, κάποιος που ξέρει καλά γερμανικά μπορεί ξεφυλλίζοντας το ίδιο λεξικό να συνθέσει άλλες πιθανές ετυμολογίες που δεν υπέπεσαν στην προσοχή των ίδιων των συντακτών του λεξικού. Τα γερμανικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά για να καταλάβω πώς στη ζώνη του Grüß dich εμφανίζεται ένα σύγχρονο βορειογερμανικό Hallo, που του κολλάει ένα πρωτομεσαιωνικό dri, αλλά είναι αρκετά για να καταλάβω ότι οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί έχουν καταλήξει στη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολόγηση. Από εκεί και πέρα, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

Για την κατάληξη -tria, -dri, φως δεν φαίνεται προς το παρόν, αλλά η επίδραση και η σχέση με το Hallo 
μοιάζει πολύ ισχυρή. 

Εκτός από το hallo (greeting, γεια) υπάρχει και das Hallo (Hallihallo, Trubel, Jubel, Aufstand, Heiterkeit)
, που είναι παρόμοιο με το Hallotria, χαρά, ενθουσιασμός, cheer,  fuss, τζέρτζελο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallo
...ein (fröhliches) lärmendes Durcheinander bezeichnet („Er wurde mit großem Hallo empfangen.“).

...ένα εύθυμο θορυβώδες κομφούζιο δηλώνει (έγινε δεκτός με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό/χαρά και χειροκρότημα)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

Genius of Language. Observations for Teachers by Rudolf Steiner 

_There is a picturesque word in Vienna: Hallodri. That's "a rascal, a rowdy", who likes to raise a ruckus, who 's a trouble maker, who 's possibly guilty of a few minor offences. *The Hallo in the word points to how a person shouts (like English hello with a touch of a holler) The ri has to do with the shouting person's behaviour*. It is a dialect holdover from the Old High German -ari, which became -aeri in Middle High German, finally -er in modern German._

Examples: wahtari (wahtari, wahteri) (watchman), lerari (teacher), scribari (writer, scribe)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Για να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαβάζουμε τα ίδια πράγματα και ότι καταλαβαίνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα.

Σε ένα βιβλίο του 1981, ο συγγραφέας προσπαθεί, όπως καλή ώρα εσύ, να ετυμολογήσει το Hallodri. Στην προσπάθεια αυτή κάνει μια σειρά από ακροβατικά. Προφανώς μη γνωρίζοντας (επειδή δεν είχε, όπως καλή ώρα εμείς, που έχουμε ιντερνέτ) στοιχεία που το συνδέουν με τη λέξη Allotria, το ετυμολογεί προσθέτοντας το Hallo (ένα επιφώνημα!) σε μια αρχαία γερμανική κατάληξη -ri, που χρησιμοποιούσαν στα γερμανικά του 9ου αιώνα, σύμφωνα με τα *δικά του παραδείγματά*, για τον σχηματισμό επαγγελμάτων με τη σύνθεση *ρήμα+ri*. Πρόσεξε: όχι +dri.

Αλλά αυτή η μικρή λεπτομέρεια δεν τον πτοεί. Άλλωστε αδιαφορεί για μια σειρά μεγαλύτερες «λεπτομέρειες»: 

(1) Υπήρχε καν ατόφια, με την ίδια χρήση, η λέξη Hallo εκείνη την εποχή; Και αν ναι, *πώς προφερόταν;*
(2) Τα ουσιαστικά που αναφέρει έχουν μετατραπεί ριζικά: wahtari > Waechter, lerari > Lehrer, scribari > Schreiber. Το προφορικό Hallodri επέζησε άθικτο 1000 χρόνια;

Εξακολουθώ, λοιπόν, να μην μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Να προσθέσω το εξής, για να είμαι ΟΚ:

Αφοσιωμένος να παρακολουθώ τα εκλογικά στην τηλεόραση, δεν συνειδητοποίησα ότι το βιβλίο είναι του γνωστού Rudolf Steiner (και βέβαια, δεν είναι του 1981 αλλά των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα). Εξακολουθώ, πάντως, να έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα ετυμολογικά δεν ήταν από τα ισχυρά σημεία των θεωριών και της διδασκαλίας του. (Έχω αμφιβολίες και για άλλες θεωρίες του, αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση...)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2012)

Το Hallo δεν είναι μόνο επιφώνημα (γειά) μα και ουσιαστικό (ενθουσιώδης, αλέγρος χαιρετισμός). Ναι, έχει κενά η θεωρία του αλλά η σχέση με το αλλότρια, πολύ περισσότερα, όταν μάλιστα δεν μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε από πού και πώς μπήκε το allotrium στα γερμανικά. Πώς μπορεί το ξένο, αλλότριο να είναι πιο κοντά νοηματικά στο καραγκιόζης, κλόουν, από τη χαρά, ενθουσιασμό, πλάκα, ανοησία, που είδαμε στο Hallotria, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αλλά ακόμη και αν ξεκίνησε από το αλλότριο, η μεταγενέστερη επιρροή του Hallo δεν μπορεί να αγνοηθεί.

Υπάρχει και Hallodria, και Hallodrium:

Halli, hallo, hallodria! Ich bin klein, mein Herz ist rein!

από εδώ ερώτηση διπλής επιλογής
Mit viel Stimmung und Hallodria (Με πολύ διάθεση και κέφι)

1.Die Leute sagen Hallo!
2. Die Leute haben viel Spaß
.......
Der Anton steigt den Berg hinauf
Und will nicht mehr herunter.
Den Kasten schleppt er mit sich fort,
Da drinnen steckt viel Plunder.
Hallodrium, hallodria;
Dein Scheiden macht uns froh.
Aus Dir wird nix, halleluja,
Hallo, halli, hallo!«

Der Sepp, der alte Bösewicht,
Ist halt sehr naseweise.
Sein alter Hut hat Loch an Loch,
Und drunter krabbeln Läuse.
Hallodria, hallodrium;
Gebt Euch nur keine Müh.
Ihr Beid seid mir halt viel zu dumm,
Halli, hallo, halli!«
http://www.karl-may-stiftung.de/weg/glueck23.html


Das gab ein Hallodria! 
Dann kamen die Nachbarn, meine Großeltern und Verwandte mit Blumen und Geschenken, um Glück für das neue Haus zu wünschen. 

Και μία τρίτη σχέση πιθανής επίδρασης, Allotria-Allegria

«Allotria» (also known as "Hokum", "Allegria") is a 1936 German Comedy film


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2012)

Παράδειγμα μετατροπής επιφωνήματος σε ουσιαστικό (συγκεκριμένο και αφηρημένο)

1.Γιούχου, γιούχου! και ο γιουχούης το γιουχούι του!
2α. Αχαχούχα! δεν μπορεί να κάνεις δουλειά με τον κάθε αχαχούχα.
2β. Περάσαμε ωραία, είχε πολύ χαβαλέ και αχαχούχα.
3. Χάχας/χαχανητό
4. Hurrah


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω. Έχει πάψει και να με ενδιαφέρει, πια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2012)

Το Langenscheidt's Standard German Dictionary βάζει στο ίδιο λήμμα το επιφώνημα hallo, το ουσιαστικό Hallo, που το μεταφράζει ως hullabaloo, καί το Hallodri, scallywag.

Το Wortfamilienw Rterbuch Der Deutschen Gegenwartssprache στο Allotria, δίνει και Hallodri, και στο τέλος γράφει vgl. cf. σύγκρινε hallo.

Ας συνοψίσουμε τις δύο υποθέσεις:

Α. Ένας Γερμανός λογοτέχνης εισάγει τη λέξη allotria με τη σημασία του ξένου, παράξενου. Ο λαός υπό την επίδραση του Hallo (γεια, χαιρετισμός, φωνές, νταβαντούρι) και allegro την μετασημαίνει στην τρέχουσα σημασία της φάρσας, χαράς, κεφιού και πανδαιμόνιου.

Β. από τη φράση "mit Hallo treiben" (Old High German trīban, akin to Old Saxon drībhan) με φωνές προγκίζω

Mit lautem Hallo treiben sie die beiden schwarzhaarigen Tiere auf uns zu.

Mit Halli und Hallo treiben sie das Wild


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Μελιδώνη, έχεις ταλέντο να μπαίνεις σε ένα ωραίο σουλουπωμένο νήμα και να το κάνεις καλλιγραφία!


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2012)

_...Auch die Varianten Großes Hallo, Halli Hallo und erst recht Hallodri zeigen wenig Seriosität...._
http://blog.zeit.de/zeit-der-leser/2010/05/05/hallo-eine-erwiderung/

 Ο κρίκος που μας έλειπε, και βρίσκεται νοηματικά κοντά στο αλλότριο, είναι το Allotrien - Vagaries (παραξενιά, καπρίτσιο, ιδιοτροπία)
Από Νίτσε, το παρακάτω....η μεταφυσική λόξα των καλλιτεχνών και ποιητών, που αντικαθίσταται από τη λογική της επιστήμης.

_Er verhöhnt da satirisch die ungenannten Repräsentanten der ,Wissenschaft", welche ,auf uns Künstler, Dichter und Musiker, als die Spätgeburten einer verrotteten Weltanschauungs-Methode herabblicken" und das naturwissenschaftliche oder historische ,Erkennen" an die Stelle von ,*metaphysischen Allotrien*" setzen wollen - bis ,das rein erkennende Subjekt, auf dem Katheder sitzend, allein als Existenzberechtigt übrig bleibt. Eine würdige Erscheinung am Schlusse der Welt-Tragödie!_
(Die fröhliche Wissenschaft)

_Here Wagner pours scorn on the unnamed representatives of "science" who "look down on us artists, poets, and musicians as the late products of an obsolete method of viewing the world" and who attempt to replace "*metaphysical vagaries*" with the "knowledge" vouchsafed by natural science or history, until the purely comprehending, until the "purely comprehending subject, pontificating ex cathedra, is left with the sole right to existence. A worthy close to the World Tragedy!_
(Friedrich Nietzsche, The Gay Science 10:79-85)
.....
Allotrien essen  Allotriophagie Αλλοτριοφαγία, να τρως αλλόκοτα πράγματα, αφύσικα για άνθρωπο. Toν 18o και 19ο αιώνα απ' ό,τι διαβάζω εκγερμανίστηκε η λέξη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Allotrien essen  Allotriophagie Αλλοτριοφαγία, να τρως αλλόκοτα πράγματα, αφύσικα για άνθρωπο.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4237-dietary-indiscretion-%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B1


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2012)

...Ἕλλην, εἰ καὶ κριτηρίῳ κρῖναι παρέστης, ὑπὸ τοῦ Γότθου κρινόμενος, ἀλλ' οὐκ ἀπελείφθης τῆς ψήφου, τῷ μωρῷ ἤ τιμωρῷ συγκαθεζόμενος, καὶ ἀναστὰς ἐκ δεσμῶν, πατρίδα ἠλευθέρωσας, ἐκ τῆς δουλείας τοῦ μνημονίου, πολιτικῶν ἁλλοδρίων, ὡς νοήμων ἤ παράτολμος;
http://ergotelemata.blogspot.gr/2012/06/blog-post_18.html


----------

